# New Sweater



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

This is more like it! Back to my usual stylish self. Thank You Mommy.


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lindor said:


> This is more like it! Back to my usual stylish self. Thank You Mommy.




You will look lovely in anything but this does suit you a little better... x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I love Miss Maggie's expression. Such a gorgeous girl......


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Perfect 

She looks much happier in this lovely sweater


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely, and warm too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How big is Miss Maggie's wardrobe  ?
She looks beautiful, as always.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The cat walk model for Cockapoos......she looked like she felt a right muppet in the penguin one. Back to her gorgeous self here.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> How big is Miss Maggie's wardrobe  ?
> She looks beautiful, as always.


3 rain coats
1 rain suit
11 sweaters
1 hoodie
3 coats 
3 snow suits
the penguin
1 pair boots
1 pair wool socks (grandma made them and I put neoprene on the bottom of them)

Everything is piled in a box. My husband is going to build a coat rack just for her things this summer.


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks like a queen with her long gown on. It suits her! A very attractive lady!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindor said:


> 3 rain coats
> 1 rain suit
> 11 sweaters
> 1 hoodie
> ...


I think you are missing some items - what about her dungarees/overalls?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Your right Marzi. My little person in a furry suit.

I pair overalls, 2 shirts and 1 other top.


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

My wife and I both loved the photo in the dungarees, looking out the window. You could almost think it is a "blond child"!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think Miss Maggie is more human than any other cockapoo. ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

